# Samson C01 vs Rode NT1A



## Beethovan (Jun 23, 2020)

Presently I have Samson C01 mic. If I upgrade to Rode NT1A, Will it improve home recording Audio quality?


----------



## bill5 (Jul 9, 2020)

There's no way to say. It depends on what you're doing, plus it's all so subjective anyway. I have not used either, but the NT1A has somewhat of a rep of being harsh on the high end. For about the same price I would opt for the NT1 (assuming you're into Rodes).


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 9, 2020)

Beethovan said:


> Presently I have Samson C01 mic. If I upgrade to Rode NT1A, Will it improve home recording Audio quality?



Currently sorting Mic choices ad nauseum. @ bill5 can help, I cannot. What suggests to you that NT1A will provide notable improvement over C01 ? Only your salient factors matter. Perhaps keep sorting, and consider more significant change .... even at greater cost ? What Mic preamp does C01 drive ?


----------

